# WOOT 1 day for iphone OS 3.0 upgrade



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I can't wait for the 3.0 upgrade. I noticed a lot of my apps have had updates in the last week, but especially in the last few days.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I got in on the $99 iPhone upgrade last week - made sure I could return it if I didn't like it but now they'll have to pry it out of my cold, dead hands.  And my husband is saying "Told you so!"


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Ah, my kind of people! Yes, I'll be one of those trying to download 3.0 first thing in the morning.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I got in on the $99 iPhone upgrade last week - made sure I could return it if I didn't like it but now they'll have to pry it out of my cold, dead hands. And my husband is saying "Told you so!"


Yep, I love it more than my kindle LOL


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Yep, I love it more than my kindle LOL


I wouldn't go THAT far, LOL, but I do like some of the other reading apps I've already found for reading the public domain stuff. I still wouldn't want to read on it for a long time, but for short reads, I'm enjoying it a lot!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Yep, I love it more than my kindle LOL


If I had to choose between the Kindle and the iPhone, the Kindle would lose. I'm so excited about both the upgrade and the new iPhone. I'll be upgrading tomorrow and then getting my new iPhone within the next 2 -3 weeks. My husband keeps telling me I have to wait until my birthday, but I don't think I can wait that long (July 10).

I use the Kindle app far more than I ever expected to. The synching between devices makes it so easy to bounce between the two.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Ah, my kind of people! Yes, I'll be one of those trying to download 3.0 first thing in the morning.


right be hind you


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> If I had to choose between the Kindle and the iPhone, the Kindle would lose. I'm so excited about both the upgrade and the new iPhone. I'll be upgrading tomorrow and then getting my new iPhone within the next 2 -3 weeks. My husband keeps telling me I have to wait until my birthday, but I don't think I can wait that long (July 10).
> 
> I use the Kindle app far more than I ever expected to. The synching between devices makes it so easy to bounce between the two.


If I had to choose between the two, kindle would lose here too LOL my iphone does so much more than just let me read digital books. My latest app addiction is Arabiah.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> If I had to choose between the two, kindle would lose here too LOL my iphone does so much more than just let me read digital books. *My latest app addiction is Arabiah. *


Have to look at that. I've been playing with the Moron Test and just finally discovered Pandora. Can't believe what I was missing without that! My daughter is in heaven with Pandora.

Is it sad that I'm planning on waiting up until midnight to see if the release it at 12:01?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I LOVE my iPhone.  What changes are in store for the 3.0 update?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been so disappointed that the books that I have on my kindle that didn't come from Amazon are not able to be read on my iphone with the kindle app.  I love picking up my iphone to pick up where I left off on the kindle.  I was reading Waiting for Spring which was a great book and discovered I couldn't get it on the iphone. What a disappointment.  And I think Amazon might even sell it but I didn't buy it there.  
Paula ny


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I just checked in at the apple website!  The new 3.0 upgrade is going to be WAY cool!!  MMS....cut/copy/paste...COOLIO!!!  My iPhone will be the best!!!  

Now if only we can convince Amazon to give us Kindle folders (for K1, too) then my wish list would be complete....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I LOVE my iPhone. What changes are in store for the 3.0 update?


Cut, Copy, Paste

MMS (in late summer from AT&T)

Landscape Keyboard Mail, Messages, Notes, and Safari.

Spotlight Search - Find what you're looking for across your iPhone, all from one place. Spotlight searches all of your contacts, email, calendars, and notes, as well as everything in your iPod.

Voice Memos

Improved Calendar

Buy Movies, TV Shows, and Audiobooks from phone

Enhanced Stock App

Parental Controls

Sync notes (yay!)

Shake to shuffle

and more.....

Nope, not excited about it at all..


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, ALMOST OK....waiting until late summer for MMS is not exactly what I wanted.  I'm not a patient person


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I have been so disappointed that the books that I have on my kindle that didn't come from Amazon are not able to be read on my iphone with the kindle app. I love picking up my iphone to pick up where I left off on the kindle. I was reading Waiting for Spring which was a great book and discovered I couldn't get it on the iphone. What a disappointment. And I think Amazon might even sell it but I didn't buy it there.
> Paula ny


Use Stanza, that is what I use for my non Amazon books. The app has some features that the kindle app doesn't like tags and folders.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Well, ALMOST OK....waiting until late summer for MMS is not exactly what I wanted. I'm not a patient person


Yeah, so not happy about the MMS delay. My family texts so much that the MMS is a necessity. Can't wait for that.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I have been so disappointed that the books that I have on my kindle that didn't come from Amazon are not able to be read on my iphone with the kindle app. I love picking up my iphone to pick up where I left off on the kindle. I was reading Waiting for Spring which was a great book and discovered I couldn't get it on the iphone. What a disappointment. And I think Amazon might even sell it but I didn't buy it there.
> Paula ny


I'm reading on the iPhone too but not with the Kindle app. I'm just reading a different book from what I read on the Kindle. There are a lot of book apps, I've got Wattpad and a couple of others, haven't figured out which I like best yet. Does the Kindle app scroll as you read?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yeah, so not happy about the MMS delay. My family texts so much that the MMS is a necessity. Can't wait for that.


That's the one thing I'm not so crazy about with it - texting is MUCH slower for me than on my Treo. I'll be *very* happy when the MMS comes out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> That's the one thing I'm not so crazy about with it - texting is MUCH slower for me than on my Treo. I'll be *very* happy when the MMS comes out.


The one thing I love about texting on the iPhone is the chat bubble format. It makes it so much easier to keep track of conversations. Sometimes I get an answer an hour or two after I've sent the text and don't remember what the question was. Super simple to switch from person to person too.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The one thing I love about texting on the iPhone is the chat bubble format. It makes it so much easier to keep track of conversations. Sometimes I get an answer an hour or two after I've sent the text and don't remember what the question was. Super simple to switch from person to person too.


My Treo was pretty easy to keep up with as far as texting went, I could just scroll up to follow the discussion. But the iPhone is pretty intuitive - not surprising since it's from Apple.
My husband just saw that there's an app for Sirius/XM radio coming out - exciting since we both have XM in our cars!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'm reading on the iPhone too but not with the Kindle app. I'm just reading a different book from what I read on the Kindle. There are a lot of book apps, I've got Wattpad and a couple of others, haven't figured out which I like best yet. Does the Kindle app scroll as you read?


You tap to change pages in a book but scrolling is used on the home page, archives and reading notes and highlights.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> You tap to change pages in a book but scrolling is used on the home page, archives and reading notes and highlights.


I've got the Stanza app, just haven't played with it much yet. Wattpad either autoscrolls through the book or you can tap to turn the page - I also downloaded an app of children's books that autoscrolls. I've barely scratched the surface with the apps since I just got the phone Friday. But I'm sure having fun looking!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anybody know when they'll release it today?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I am being such a mean mommy today, waiting for the update to show up. No, we aren't going to the pool. No, I don't want to play a game. I just want to sit here and read on my K2-wanna-be iphone and wait for the update. AND, it had better be up before I have to start work in 2 hours!!!!!

I need to get a life.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got a Twitter update that said it will be released at 1 PM EST. Better get my errands run now. I have 2 phones to update this afternoon before I go to work.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just got a Twitter update that said it will be released at 1 PM EST. Better get my errands run now. I have 2 phones to update this afternoon before I go to work.


I read this 15 minutes ago (or so), so, tell me why did I just check again


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> I read this 15 minutes ago (or so), so, tell me why did I just check again


<Snort> The same reason I've checked twice since getting that Tweet..jus' checkin, just in case....


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I have four phones to do today, but my new phone should come on Friday running 3.0 

I don't get what the big deal is with MMS. I send and receive pics all the time Email for receiving, the persons phone number plus their cell email addy for sending. Here's a site that list all the email extensions - http://web500.us/how-to-send-receive-multimedia-message-from-iphone-3g/ - I just save the addy as a contact and send the pics. I also use Twitpic for Twitter pics.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

1 pm, well that was a stupid decision. If they had released it overnight they could have had much more staggering of people DLing.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

WOOT DLing right now!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

hmm 230 MB huh.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

downloading now


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Me, too. Yippeee!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well that wasn't too bad.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

It's taking so long on this second backup after installing the upgrade that I hope it's at least defragging too LOL


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

nice, they added a bunch more languages and keyboards.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mine is still downloading. Guess I'll go do something else for awhile, as this is like waiting for water to boil. Thought: My download might go more quickly if I'd quit doing other Internet tasks while waiting. 

Can't wait to get the upgrade installed.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's taking a while too - guess my husband was right - should've waited until later so I'm not trying to do it when the rest of the world is!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Love the language support expansion and the additional keyboards. I was playing around with the Arabic one and love that I can add diary entries and email with it. I just need to increase the font size because it's teeny tiny. The search function is awesome. The voice memo is pretty cool. The copy paste seems to be really intuitive and I love that if you accidentally activate it you just tap the screen and it disappears.


I really wish Apple would come out with an ereader. I know it would blow K away, they make such great products.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Those who haven't upgraded yet may want to wait a bit.  I'm doing a second phone, and it died halfway through the update because the iTunes store went down.  So it's now in DFU mode--meaning you can only make emergency calls.  I'll post back when the update is allowed to finish.

It's beyond retarded to require continuous internet access to an external service to complete a firmware upgrade.  Check before starting and let that be the end of it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

geko29 said:


> Those who haven't upgraded yet may want to wait a bit. I'm doing a second phone, and it died halfway through the update because the iTunes store went down. So it's now in DFU mode--meaning you can only make emergency calls. I'll post back when the update is allowed to finish.
> 
> It's beyond retarded to require continuous internet access to an external service to complete a firmware upgrade. Check before starting and let that be the end of it.


Ah, that's what happened to mine too. Just got it activated again and I'm waiting to update. I'm not in that big a hurry.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just downloaded the update, and iTunes says the activation server is down right now.... I'll wait until I go to bed tonight to finish it....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like I got both of ours done before it crashed.

Works great. Found some other stuff to play with for syncing contacts/calendars, so I'm getting that fixed..and set up


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mine is up and working. So far, I've run across the search feature (LOVE it) and the voice memos apps. 

I'm trying to organize my home screen apps so that like kinds are on the same screen, but I'm having a terrible time moving some of them from one screen to the next. Anyone have any tips that would make this easier?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Seems to be working ok now.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Just hold onto it once it's grabbed and don't move too fast as you go from page to page.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm downloading mine now - the server must be totally jammed at the download speed I'm seeing! LOL!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok these probably aren't new, but I haven't been using my iphone for audiobooks just been using my regular ipod. I noticed that on the iphone we have a 30 second replay button and we can control the reading speed right on the page. Very nice!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ooo was playing with the new updated you tube app and it's so great to finally be able to log into our accounts and watch our playlists and [email protected][email protected]@


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Finally got mine downloaded. Hmmm...lots of cool things! I love how the recent calls shows which number the person called from and how long the call lasted. Love the search feature, too. I'm gonna have fun exploring this tonight.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I was so nervous when I did my upgrade.... What is I kill Stella...........  but I didn't. The upgrade went without a hitch and I'm having fun tonight learning the ins and outs of it...

BTW my iPhone is named Stella and my Kindle is named Bella................  See a theme going on??

I love them both but to be honest it is my iPhone I could not live without.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

I stayed up 'til the wee hours of the morning (Aussie time) to download and play around with 3.0

Damn, what a killer update. Been waiting for ages, but it was worth the wait. Lots of simple but useful things like auto-fill in Safari, login for youtube account, ability to switch iTunes accounts on the fly, extra settings for double-clicking home button, etc.

And of course the big stuff like Spotlight search, cut, copy & paste, MMS and tethering (or not for you poor AT&T folks... not being sarcastic by the way). And *PUSH NOTIFICATIONS!* Woohoooo! About damn time!

The one feature I didn't realise I was excited for 'til I had it was Shake to Shuffle. No longer have to look at the iPhone screen to switch tracks. Awesome sauce!

Oh, and the camera app seems to be a lot faster. They've cut down the time it takes to save and store images, which is SWEET. The camera app always felt a bit clumsy.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

reemixx said:


> And of course the big stuff like Spotlight search, cut, copy & paste, MMS and tethering (or not for you poor AT&T folks... not being sarcastic by the way)


I've got tethering.....muhahahaha.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

So will AT&T support teathering anytime soon?  (Like when MMS is supported in the vauge 'end of summer' timeframe?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, they're going to support it (and charge a mint for it, too, I expect) later this year.  But if you don't abuse the hell out of it, and find some *other* way of getting it to work, they won't shut you down.  I did it previously with my RAZR, and can finally do it with the iPhone.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I did it with my Razr, too!!  How can I get it to work with AT&T??


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Instructions here:

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10265889-233.html

You have to have a Mac, and manually roll back to the first prerelease of iTunes 8.2, then download and install a custom carrier profile to your phone (most iTunes releases won't allow you to manually transfer an .ipcc file to your iPhone). Once that's done, just turn it on in the menu and you're done!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I have been so disappointed that the books that I have on my kindle that didn't come from Amazon are not able to be read on my iphone with the kindle app. I love picking up my iphone to pick up where I left off on the kindle. I was reading Waiting for Spring which was a great book and discovered I couldn't get it on the iphone. What a disappointment. And I think Amazon might even sell it but I didn't buy it there.
> Paula ny


Hi Corky...

Glad you enjoyed my book! 
RE: iPhone app.
I'm actually looking into that one. Technology seems to advance more quickly than I can keep up with, but I'm enjoying learning about formatting.
When I've got it ready I'll certainly let you know.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Hi Corky...
> 
> Glad you enjoyed my book!
> RE: iPhone app.
> ...


Since you have it free to download on wordpress, you could look into also putting it on Wattpad and/or Stanza as free downloads. I don't know any details about how to put books on there, but I have both of those apps on my iPhone for reading books, have used both and like them both. They still wouldn't synch with a Kindle, so wouldn't solve that problem, but it's another way to get your book out there.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Since you have it free to download on wordpress, you could look into also putting it on Wattpad and/or Stanza as free downloads. I don't know any details about how to put books on there, but I have both of those apps on my iPhone for reading books, have used both and like them both. They still wouldn't synch with a Kindle, so wouldn't solve that problem, but it's another way to get your book out there.


Thanks for that! I'll look into both of those sites tonight!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Have to look at that. I've been playing with the Moron Test and just finally discovered Pandora. Can't believe what I was missing without that! My daughter is in heaven with Pandora.
> 
> Is it sad that I'm planning on waiting up until midnight to see if the release it at 12:01?


Pandora is wonderful  I have it on my iPod,my TiVo and my Samsung blu-ray,I just love it


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, Tethering is way cool. How did I get it? Uhm, well, you see, it's like this....It just kinda showed up on my phone  Really, have no clue how it got there....  Maybe the tethering fairies visited over night 

(that's my story, and I'm stickin to it ...it took all of about 2 minutes)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

What is tethering?


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Red said:


> What is tethering?


Connecting your phone to your computer (usually via USB or Bluetooth) to use the phone's internet connection and data allowance on the computer instead of on the phone. Its purpose is to have access to the internet on your computer from anywhere you have cell phone reception.

On another note.... As much as I adore the 3.0 software........ I think I'll be buying the iPhone 3GS. Aarrggh. And I was sure I'd made my mind up that I wasn't going to. The thing is, if I sell my 3G and buy the 3GS on prepaid (still waiting on pricing here in Australia), I should only be out of pocket about AU$300. That's pretty decent for such a big upgrade. Mostly, I just want a half decent cell phone camera, since I don't own a point and shoot or video camera (only a DSLR which I surely don't take everywhere). So it's either a $300 camera or spend it on the new iPhone. I know a stand-alone camera will be miles ahead of any phone camera, but I stand by the thought that the best camera is the one you always have with you.

Wasn't really planning on upgrading this year, since there will no doubt be a new iPhone next year, more than likely with a dual core CPU.

Oh yeah, and on ANOTHER note... I'm in love with push notifications in 3.0. Can't wait 'til some of the major Twitter apps have it included.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Am finally updating my phone to 3.0. Here's a partial list of updates and new features (copied from the install pop-ups):



> iPhone OS 3.0 Software Update
> 
> This update contains over 100 new features, including the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

The teathering fairy visited me, too!!  I don't know when or how it happened?!


----------

